# Fs: 9"+ marble motoro male $150 + Free IT Dat if you buy



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Selling 1 of my male marble motoro almost 10" nice and fat eats pellets smelts silversides and prawns $170


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

pictures??

nevermind


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Saturday 23rd Easter 1 day only pick it up for $150


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

why you selling him?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Upgrading to a diff type of ray


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice ray!

Did he go that dark from the black substrate?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah he darkened up I have 3 of them they were lighter but the black sand he changes they are very active always on the hunt for food he already ate 2 of my heckeli threadfin when I 1st put them in


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Is this the one that was swimming up the side of the tank when I was there? If so, I thought you were keeping them all


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah thats him Im getting a diff ray I have 3 marble motoro I wanted to change up a bit keeping the Chain link and the female


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok if you buy the marble Ill include a free IT Dat so for $150 ill throw in a free IT Dat


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it mature yet? Winkie rolled out?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

starting too lol i see the nub


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sale is pending


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very good deal!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

sold thanks everyone it just had to go today 1 time deal but they went to a good home


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Please close thread


----------

